# Irwindale Speedway



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought it would be cool if we could meet up on a thursday night (amateur night) in January and race down here in Irwindale. Its an 1/8 mile track. The cost is $10 for admission and another $10 to race all night.


----------

